# why does everything i grow taste the same



## GrowUsome (Sep 19, 2009)

everything i grow tastes and smells the same. help please, thanks

 i grew sweet tooth, kush, white widow, and some other stuff and it all smells and tastes the same.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 19, 2009)

tell us more about your set up???


----------



## gmo (Sep 20, 2009)

My guess is that you are making a mistake or taking shortcuts in the drying and curing stage.  Let us know how you dry and cure your buds and we can give you more insight.


----------



## GrowUsome (Sep 20, 2009)

fox farm soil (yes, i have a lot of gnats now that i've been using fox farm ocean forest soil) sensi 2 part nutrients, (only A, B, and final phase).
i cut the buds off then trim them and dry them on a screen. this takes about 4 days to dry them. i think i might be drying them too fast, and they always have a plant smell to them, not that loud, good weed smell. any suggestions?

thanks in advance


----------



## GrowUsome (Sep 20, 2009)

does anyone know where to get a updated advances nutrients feeding chart from. the one on their website doesn't have all the new products on it. are all the extra nutes needed? i have everything from the sensi 2 part list on the web site except mother earth, piranha, bud blood, tarantula. haven't started to use them yet though. i would like to know when and how much of everything to use. bud candy, rhino skin, x factor, great white,


----------



## Growdude (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you cure your bud?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 21, 2009)

The dry time may be a bit quick... As preciously mentioned.  I like for mine to go a week, unless they are moldy.  If I do it in a few days, it usually smells and tastes like grass.


----------



## GrowUsome (Sep 21, 2009)

does it matter if i cut just the bud off the plant and dry it, rather than cut the whole plant down and hang it upside down and dry the whole plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2009)

GrowUsome said:
			
		

> does it matter if i cut just the bud off the plant and dry it, rather than cut the whole plant down and hang it upside down and dry the whole plant



No, it will not make a difference.  You really need to cure your buds to get the best out of them.  Do you do a cure?


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 21, 2009)

Weed that isn't cured all tastes like hay.

I'm guessing you don't cure, just dry.

If that's the case, then that's the problem.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe it is your tastebuds, send us a sample and we will let you know what you are doing wrong. J/k if you don't cure your weed you will never get the full flavor out of it.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2009)

The experts have spoke, read up on curing.  It will make a WORLD of difference.


----------



## GroHi (Sep 21, 2009)

Try for a slow dry of 7-9 days before the stems can snap, then jar.  You will get the "green" out of them & allow for them to smoke a little smoother.

How long do you flush?  Would drop the final phase as it does nothing but give a slight aftertaste.  If I don't flush a minimum of 10 days, can get an aftertaste common across strains, but this depends.  

Can say that if you have nugs full of nutes, doesn't matter how slow you dry them or whether or not you jar-cure them for 2 months, they won't taste good.  

Think you aren't flushing them enough if same flavor/odor across strains... even if you quick dry, you should taste some difference.  Likely overly fried across the board.  Peace.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2009)

GroHi said:
			
		

> Try for a slow dry of 7-9 days before the stems can snap, then jar.  You will get the "green" out of them & allow for them to smoke a little smoother.
> 
> How long do you flush?  Would drop the final phase as it does nothing but give a slight aftertaste.  If I don't flush a minimum of 10 days, can get an aftertaste common across strains, but this depends.
> 
> ...



I NEVER flush and do not have this problem.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 22, 2009)

GroHi said:
			
		

> If I don't flush a minimum of 10 days, can get an aftertaste common across strains, but this depends.
> 
> Can say that if you have nugs full of nutes, doesn't matter how slow you dry them or whether or not you jar-cure them for 2 months, they won't taste good.





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I NEVER flush and do not have this problem.


Neither do I. What I have done is switch my story with countless stoners. I'll smoke some of my bud with a group and tell them it was flushed for a week to rid it of the nute taste. They all "OOh AAh" it and say it's nice and smooth, MUCH smoother than unflushed weed. I say "Your just being nice" and they say "No, really, it's smooth as hell man. Very nice".

Then I tell them is wasn't flushed and it has the same reaction every time. They all start saying how "They were told flushing helped but now they think it's all in the mind of the smoker".

Like Hick said, it's all opinions. No one has done any real testing on it and in my little on-the-spot tests, no one can tell the difference really. If someone tastes ten different smokes with only some of them flushed and most not, they'd get it wrong more than right. I'm sure of it.

KNOWING it's flushed while smoking it is what makes it seem to taste better, because you WANT it to taste better. It's all in the mind.

As for any "Black Honeycomb" in my unflushed weed, it's never happened and never will. In my opinion, it's just another stoner myth.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 22, 2009)

i flushed once. this morning after i let go of that hot ham and scheese sammie.  ...

serious, i flushed my last grow to see if there was a difference. none to be noted.

it's all in how you cure it bro. its ok to sample your bud, but dont smoke it all up w/o a proper cure, or you've just wasted 3-5 months of your time. its part of the process...


----------



## GroHi (Sep 22, 2009)

Every time this topic comes up, respectable posters say no flush...  

Can't resolve the issue in my head, but not as suggested above... just don't get how the difference isn't noticed...?

There are a lot of differences between strains, nutes/additives, timing, temps, drying/curing, mediums used, method of inhalation, how clean the pipe is (?), personal palate, etc, etc.  All I can say that is on several side-by-side trials, the same results.  Peace to all.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 22, 2009)

GroHi said:
			
		

> Every time this topic comes up, respectable posters say no flush...
> 
> Can't resolve the issue in my head, but not as suggested above... just don't get how the difference isn't noticed...?
> 
> There are a lot of differences between strains, nutes/additives, timing, temps, drying/curing, mediums used, method of inhalation, how clean the pipe is (?), personal palate, etc, etc. All I can say that is on several side-by-side trials, the same results. Peace to all.


Again, it's because you already know what it is you're smoking. If you did a double blind test using the same strain, flushed and not flushed, but YOU not knowing which one it was you're smoking, I'm positive that you wouldn't know which was which.

Look up "Double Blind Testing". That's the proof.


----------



## GroHi (Sep 23, 2009)

That's cool SB.  Found your recent discussion w Hick, which makes this a dead horse.  Peace.


----------



## thahappysmoker76 (Sep 24, 2009)

i think that alot of people think that uncured stuff is unflushed because of the taste and because they just don't know. but do you realy want to be smoking all that strong chemichal even if you can't taste it , i know i don't.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 24, 2009)

thahappysmoker76 said:
			
		

> i think that alot of people think that uncured stuff is unflushed because of the taste and because they just don't know. but do you realy want to be smoking all that strong chemichal even if you can't taste it , i know i don't.


You aren't smoking the chemicals. Plants don't work that way. If they did, your salads would taste like cow manure, right?


----------

